# What Trek is this?



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking for a used decent bike. Found this on Craigslist.

Any ideas on what year this Trek is? Or what the frame size is?

The guy selling it is clueless. Thanks

trek zx6000 $200


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

1997 Trek 6000...no way to know size, tell the seller to measure from the center of the crank spindle to the top of the seat tube


----------



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

mtnbiker72 said:


> 1997 Trek 6000...no way to know size, tell the seller to measure from the center of the crank spindle to the top of the seat tube


Thank You very much for the quick reply bro. I appreciate it.

I figured after doing a bit of googling that the bike was pretty ancient. With 2 flat tires and the guy dosent even know the details of the bike im going to pass.

If i could have got it for next to nothing i would have bit. i mean how can i test drive a bike with 2 flat tires lol?.


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

I am not sure about your area but you should be able to find a nicer bike then that, I am not sure how much money your working with but that bike has probably seen better days. No doubt it was a good bike in its day.


----------



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

Kvnrbrts said:


> I am not sure about your area but you should be able to find a nicer bike then that, I am not sure how much money your working with but that bike has probably seen better days. No doubt it was a good bike in its day.


Thats what i thought. 200 hundred for a 15 year old bike with 2 bad tires and and who knows what else is wrong with it is crazy. haha, i will keep looking


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

bikeface2012 said:


> Thats what i thought. 200 hundred for a 15 year old bike with 2 bad tires and and who knows what else is wrong with it is crazy. haha, i will keep looking


It's also got a threaded fork... Mountain riding tends to strip the threads right off!
It also looks like it could use a new seat!

Have you tried your LBS?

Mine sells worthy trade ins... Just saw a Giant NRS for $300 :thumbsup:


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

I recently picked this Trek up for $175 on CL and it had half flat tires and needed some adjustments but everything ended up very solid and I love it. 
Some good deals on older decent bikes show up you have to be patient.Wait for the ones that cost a bit new but have been sitting in someone`s garage and they just want them gone.
I would not have bought that Trek ZX6000 you were looking at.Much better one`s show up in the 2-3 hundred range.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

$200 for that 6000 is a ripoff. it's a nice bike for cruising greenways or as an urban commuter, but it's hardly worth $100 in that shape. move on if you want something trail-worthy.


----------



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thats what I figured. I had a feeling the bike was an old beater. 

Im going to stay patient and keep looking.

Yep, im going to visit my LBS and see if they have any used trade ins. Great idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

most bike shops don't want to deal with used bikes. too many liability issues, not to mention possible stolen goods. pawn shops are usually a joke too. local bike co-ops or craigslist are you best bet for used bikes.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice Amp :thumbsup:



roblee said:


> I recently picked this Trek up for $175 on CL and it had half flat tires and needed some adjustments but everything ended up very solid and I love it.
> Some good deals on older decent bikes show up you have to be patient.Wait for the ones that cost a bit new but have been sitting in someone`s garage and they just want them gone.
> I would not have bought that Trek ZX6000 you were looking at.Much better one`s show up in the 2-3 hundred range.


----------



## mhouston (Jan 21, 2012)

*Trek 6000*

I have a Trek 6000 that's probably from '93-'95. Rode it maybe 5-10 times. It's been kept in the garage all this time. The tires hold air, but husband says they certainly need to be replaced. What's a reasonable price to ask? I'm thinking Craigslist is the way to go....We're in Pensacola, FL with a college and university in town. Certainly someone out there would want it...


----------



## mhouston (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like mine is a 16.5 inch frame...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Eckstream1 said:


> It's also got a threaded fork... Mountain riding tends to strip the threads right off!


Really? I'd love to see pictures of that.

I agree with the others, the bike in the ad is overpriced for what it is. It's not set up for use on trails, and making it trail worthy will cost more money. Keep looking.

As far as age goes, the components of an older bike will work just fine. The only potential issue will be that the fork needs work (but not a given). If the fork compresses and rebounds fine, it's likely fine. If it does not, getting it fixed could be a problem and will cost money. But in this case, keep looking...


----------

